# 20 lbs of computer scrap :)



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 24, 2012)

not sure if im allowed to post my own auctions here, if not just delete this topic 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120901709484?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_949


----------



## etack (Apr 24, 2012)

if you sorted it you might make more money. Assuming its not all brown boards in the bottom. You could use http://www.boardsort.com or http://www.CashForComputerScrap.com (prices are here http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=84&t=13055) and save the fees.

Eric


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 24, 2012)

would i have to pay shipping?


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 24, 2012)

etack said:


> if you sorted it you might make more money. Assuming its not all brown boards in the bottom. You could use http://www.boardsort.com or http://www.CashForComputerScrap.com (prices are here http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=84&t=13055) and save the fees.
> 
> Eric



took your advice, took down the auction and im sorting through it now, thanks


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 24, 2012)

Sent you a message I guest I'm going to lose out.


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 24, 2012)

how do i delete this topic? or does a Admin need to?


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 24, 2012)

ComputerHoarder said:


> how do i delete this topic? or does a Admin need to?



You have to request a moderator to delete it.

Jim


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks Jim


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 24, 2012)

Why dose other tell other what to do with they have. They don't need it and other can't fine it (like me) and need it low as possible now is going to drive the price up and now I'm going to lose out on it. I don't have enough money to buy on eBay.


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 24, 2012)

sorry jmd, but i wouldnt have sold out of ebay anyway, to much risk involved there


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 24, 2012)

Put it back up and I will bid on it. If it to high for me then it is my lost and you gain more money.


----------



## etack (Apr 24, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> Why dose other tell other what to do with they have. They don't need it and other can't fine it (like me) and need it low as possible now is going to drive the price up and now I'm going to lose out on it. I don't have enough money to buy on eBay.



Sorry you have a have a hard time finding e-scrap, but this forum is about helping out others and sharing information. Not about taking advantage of other members. This isn't the first seller I told to sell to a forum member nor the last if it will make them more money.

ComputerHoarder didn't have to do what he did but it was wise that he did. He was selling ram and fiber processors at *best* MB prices.

Eric


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 24, 2012)

When I first came here it was about other helping other who didn't know a lot the process. Which I have learn a lot about the process. But now when someone put something on eBay someone come a long tell them what they need to do or change. I would have bid on it and took a chance what I would have got. And the seller can learn how to sell the next time. If I'm going to sell some e-scrap on eBay first I would ask someone that know how to do it before I would posted it so everyone could see it or bid on it and then change it then everyone mad.


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 25, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> When I first came here it was about other helping other who didn't know a lot the process. Which I have learn a lot about the process. But now when someone put something on eBay someone come a long tell them what they need to do or change. I would have bid on it and took a chance what I would have got. And the seller can learn how to sell the next time. If I'm going to sell some e-scrap on eBay first I would ask someone that know how to do it before I would posted it so everyone could see it or bid on it and then change it then everyone mad.



so...what your saying is, your pissed cause i changed my mind? the computer scrap is mine after all i can do with it what i please. if a forum member explains i can make more off it by separating it then ill do it. it didn't really come to mind to do that til i was told to and then it made perfect sense.

im sorry your mad that i didn't sell it to you jmd, but life does go on. and its not like that's the only scrap ill come by, i may just send you some in the future if you prove your here to stay  just dont see it wise to send 20 lbs of scrap to a stranger that poked his head out of the wood work, you know? and to be honest from your spelling ill have to guess your from another country, im the USA im sure there's a lot of yellow tape about sending e scrap to other countries. if your not from a foreign country or even if you are im sorry if i offended you, that's not my hope. my hope is to explain that what i did i didn't do to upset you, i did it for my own good, i hope you understand.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 25, 2012)

You should think before you post and that what wrong with the people today they don't think. Other have to think for them. I'm 64 and If I have posted it I would left it and took the lost. I'm not out to make any money with this hobby so if I have to pay just under spot price that fine with me but if I can get it a lot less then I'll be happy. Please don't say any bad words to me any more I don't say them to you so don't say them to me. Thanks Jack


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 25, 2012)

where in that did i say bad words?


----------



## maynman1751 (Apr 25, 2012)

> your *pissed *cause i changed my mind


 :shock: :roll:


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 25, 2012)

opps, sorry should i edit that?


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 25, 2012)

jack, ill see what i have laying around bud, i may be able to pull out some motherboards if you ok with those to work with. im sorry if i disrespected you that was never my intention


----------



## maynman1751 (Apr 25, 2012)

ComputerHoarder said:


> opps, sorry should i edit that?



Not at all. I see no offense! I've seen worse! :mrgreen:


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 25, 2012)

I was only wanted was gold fingers and pins. That is why I wanted what you had up for sale. I know I could not see much that why I was going to take a chance. Please don't let other change you mind just ask first. There be less problem.

Like I said before I don't use any unkind words to anyone so I don't like to see them or hear them. In the past I have had to work unsafe so now I will only will work safe as possible.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 25, 2012)

maynman1751 said:


> ComputerHoarder said:
> 
> 
> > opps, sorry should i edit that?
> ...



But I do. I don't care what anyone said to you or anyone else but I don't want it said to me.


----------



## tek4g63 (Apr 25, 2012)

Jmd, I understand where you are coming from, but let's say you had started a recovery process and posted what you were doing on here. Then a nother member noticed that you were doing something wrong and you would loose values unless you stopped right away. Would you get upset? Or would you be thankful for the quick advice? I think that would be much better than sitting back and letting you mess up first, then telling you what you did wrong.

Now with that said, you said that you were wanting some pins and such for practice, correct? You contacted me via PM sometime back about the pins I am working on. They are very high yeald pins and fairly easy to process, so they would be great to learn with. I can't let many of them go, but I would be willing to send you a small sample of them to process on your own. The only catch is I can't afford to pay shipping, especially if your in another country (I'm in the USA). just PM me, cool?

I want every one who reads this to know that I do not sell my scrap and I do not intend to start. This is a fun a rewarding hobby that I do for personal pleasure. But I feel like this forum has helped me so much that I really need to help others, even if it's in just a small way.

Knoxx, if you or any other moderators, read this. I hope this type of gesture is acceptable. I don't want to do anything that violates the forum rules. When I finally make and sell my first button I will gladly make a donation to GRF as well.


----------



## Geo (Apr 25, 2012)

tek4g63 said:


> Jmd, I understand where you are coming from, but let's say you had started a recovery process and posted what you were doing on here. Then a nother member noticed that you were doing something wrong and you would loose values unless you stopped right away. Would you get upset? Or would you be thankful for the quick advice? I think that would be much better than sitting back and letting you mess up first, then telling you what you did wrong.
> 
> Now with that said, you said that you were wanting some pins and such for practice, correct? You contacted me via PM sometime back about the pins I am working on. They are very high yeald pins and fairly easy to process, so they would be great to learn with. I can't let many of them go, but I would be willing to send you a small sample of them to process on your own. The only catch is I can't afford to pay shipping, especially if your in another country (I'm in the USA). just PM me, cool?
> 
> ...



of coarse not.the forum has pulled together to help members who was struggling in the past and i think its a great thing to help one another when ever you can.tek4g63, send me a pm with your address and ill send you enough to cover the shipping and i have jacks address too.if you send just pins, send them in a padded envelope. its easier than a box.

computerhoarder, jack lives in the US, when you get together what you can just let me know and ill send you the shipping fees to cover the shipping.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 25, 2012)

Geo please don't do that you did a lot for me.


----------



## tek4g63 (Apr 25, 2012)

This is the kind of kindness that really makes me happy. Geo, you are a very kind and good person. You have helped me a bunch along the way. I have rounded up some samples to send to you , jmdlcar. Its not much but I'm sure you will be pleased. There will be 3 bags (see picture below). I will give you detailed instructions on how I prep them for processing. And one of the bags is of material that I just got. It has some gold and another plating that I have not yet idenified. Thought you might like a challange 8) . Again I wsh I had more to send you, I will definatly keep you in mind in the future though. Good luck. 

Thad


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 25, 2012)

ComputerHoarder and other sorry how I acted but I was hurt something I though I could get at a low price and get a lot e-scrap. I could have something to do and something to show off. Sorry all. Thanks Jack


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 25, 2012)

no worries jack, all is good  we are squared away, id like to say im sorry too, just to make it even


----------

